# 2x6 door into 2x4 rough opening



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Read any of the post on this site and about every other DIY site asking how to insulate there shed or garage that only has 2 X 4 walls?
Only going to cost a few more dollars and it would allow you to use R 19 instead of R 13 insulation.
Going to stay with the 2 X 4's that door is not going to be an issue on the inside.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If the interior finish is not an issue then use any door that you choose. No special framing requirements are needed. Just frame your 2x4 walls and install the door flush to the outside.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Esp with heavier doors, you want the hinge side to be anchored to the frame and not depend only on the jamb. I'd trim the jamb to fit the finish wall width or furr out the rough open so you can drive the hinge screws into actual frame. If you decide to do this, predrill for the hinge screws and use little soap on the screw threads so you don't strip out the screw head.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Depending on the company, the door might have started life built for a two bye four wall and then bumped up to two bye six by adding a strip between the brickmold and the existing trim face. Simple enough to remove same if that is the case. Ron


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Does the door swing out or in?


----------



## YC57 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions - very much appreciate it. Tomorrow when I pick it up, I'll first take a look at the door and see if there is a strip between the brick mold and trim face. If not, it makes sense to trim the jam in order to provide a stronger anchor point to the frame.

oh'mike - door swings in.


----------

